# Chocolate tournament Aug 22nd LUTES Marine



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Aug. 22nd*
*Lutes Marine on Chocolate Bayou*
*5:30 - 2:00pm*
*$35 Entry*
_Door Prizes given out at weigh-in_​
*Portion of the Entry goes to the Lake Jackson Sea Center for flounder restocking*
The Remainder goes back to the anglers​
Catagories​

*Heavy SPEC. *

*4lb Redfish*​
_Closest to 4 pounds without going over_​
*Heavy LIVE Flounder*​
_Must be alive and in good condition, as they will be given to the Sea Center for spawning, to restock back to Galveston Bay_

*"BONUS POT" single payout*​
*Heavy Mystery FISH*​
_Sub Catagories- Drum, Sheep-head, Gaff-top, Sand Trout, Croaker_
_A single fish name will be drawn at weigh-in, the heaviest of that specie will win._​
*For directions and questions call*
*LUTES MARINE*
*281-393-1021*​
_If you would like an email with the flyer, or would like to be on LUTES marine mailing list, *simply PM me your EMAIL*_​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This coming weekend will be the tourney...

any of you 2coolers going to make it out?


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Count me in with 3 fishing on my boat.

roberta


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Splash said:


> Count me in with 3 fishing on my boat.
> 
> roberta


Nice....I love it when the ladies give the guys a run for their money....


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

This one is lots of fun, I'll be there with crew.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Fishing Logic said:


> This one is lots of fun, I'll be there with crew.


Keith .... I hope to see a good showing from your boat:sheepy:


----------



## 6396rogert (Mar 14, 2009)

I called down Lutes this morning and got some great information concerning boundries as well as some other information.

Those folks haven't changed a bit over the years, very informative great people to talk to as well to discuss tournamant issue's.

Wife and I were planning on going up to the country this weekend but since hearing about this I may stay in town and fish. If she'll let me.....lol

Thanks for posting this information here on 2cool, If you wouldn't have I may not have heard about this event.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you want more timely notifacation of Chocoalte tournaments, and fishing reports from the area

PM me your EMAIL .... I will *** you to the list


----------

